
Building Backbone.js Apps With Ruby, Sinatra, MongoDB and Haml - dwynings
http://addyosmani.com/blog/building-backbone-js-apps-with-ruby-sinatra-mongodb-and-haml/
======
robwgibbons
None of these are Backbone.js

~~~
legacye
They're used to construct an API that interacts with Backbone (see the
practical section). The whole point of the post is to demonstrate how
straight-forward it is to move from persistance using something like say, the
localStorage adapter over to something with an actual datastore.

